# I am having SO much fun !



## richg99 (May 29, 2016)

We are home (Houston) for a week for a graduation. We flew home so we only have my wife's smaller car. No boat hitch; no car topping my kayak ( she'd KILL me if I scratched her red baby). 

However, I am far luckier than most people. We have an 8 acre lake in the backyard. It is full of stupid 1 to 2 lb. LM bass. I have my old kayak here. 

Each day I've been paddling and catching four to six bass an hour. Just heaven on earth. 

In a day or two, I return to TN. Back to normal. One fish a day! Richg99


----------



## Jim (May 30, 2016)

lets see some pictures or it didnt happen.


----------



## richg99 (May 30, 2016)

Ha ha....I am Leary of taking my $500. Phone our in the yak with me. I have 2 other cameras that I would use, but they are in TN. So, so far, no pix. 

richg99


----------

